# Coyote hunting



## ROAMER (Jan 24, 2011)

Got permission to hunt on a clients sheep farm in New Philadelphia.He said last hunter called in 9 one evening


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I hunted a farm where the owner had sheep 20+ years ago and even back then before the coyote numbers exploded the owner said they had his place staked out. You should do well.


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

do you know how the population in ne ohio is, around mantua, aurora, streetsboro area?


----------



## LJACKSON36 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hey Bass, I have seen them in streetsboro down around mondial road. I also hunt the area around ladue and have seen them in that area a well. I have wanted to find some places to hunt for them around streetsboro. Anyway you should have luck in any of the places that you have mentioned.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

